# Number Of Knifes Allowed



## Lt.Poo (8 Feb 2004)

Does anyone know what is the allowed number of knifes your allowed to bring to training, everyday work, and to missions?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Feb 2004)

And what tasks do you envision these knives would be for?

Mike


----------



## Gunner (8 Feb 2004)

Most people who carry various knives on thier body have seen one too many Vietnam movies.  A good leatherman is suitable for most garrison and field environments.  A larger knife (smaller then a rambo knife) may be useful for some field settings depending on the exercise/mission.


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Feb 2004)

You mean I wasn‘t supposed to modify my TSM‘s vehicle by attaching that giant scabbard for my 2-handed broad-sword??


----------



## Gunner (8 Feb 2004)




----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Feb 2004)

Why do I envision this guy with a bandoleer of throwing blades on his chest? lol


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (8 Feb 2004)

and then he falls...NO DUFF


----------



## Slim (8 Feb 2004)

Knives...
...One very quickley sees where this is going!

  :


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb] Knives...
> ...One very quickley sees where this is going!
> 
> :blotto:        [/qb]


I think my KFS should suffice.

GW


----------



## scm77 (8 Feb 2004)

I would probably just want a little knife for everyday use, cutting cord or rope etc.  If I was going into real combat I would want a USMC Combat knife or one of those similar K-Bars.  Even if you don‘t need it better safe then sorry.


----------



## chrisf (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Lt.Poo:
> [qb] Does anyone know what is the allowed number of knifes your allowed to bring to training, everyday work, and to missions? [/qb]


It depends? Are the knives weapons or tools? If the answer is weapons, then one, and that one is only the one issued to you as a bayonet, anything else would be a crime.

As a tool? There‘s no numerical limit, though how many could you possibly need?

As somone else pointed out, the blade on your Gerber (Or personally acquired multi-tool) should be sufficient for most tasks. Just remember to keep it sharp.

The engineers carry a "hunting knife" [Issued by QM], I may be wrong, but I believe this is the same as the old jump knife [?]. Some other trades also carry this, and some people acquire it outside the system.

That being said, if you‘re walking around with twenty odd knives in your possesion, somone is going to talk to you about it...


----------



## Enzo (8 Feb 2004)

You mean you‘re going to have to leave your Gukri Fighting Knife behind?? Go figure that eh The Gerber is adequate for everything, although I usually had a 3" Spyderco which I always had in my back pocket. I still carry that thing almost daily, just a part of me from commercial diving days. Multi-tools are great, but I don‘t always want to carry it and a simple little knife will open or cut whatever you need. Big knives are just so butch


----------



## kosstro (8 Feb 2004)

Hey this is a tricky subject-I knew a guy who was a Swiss Paratrooper and he was taught to always carry a knife- he had one on him at all times, his pocket, webbing, and patrol pack, and he was quite handy.  Also knew someone who always carried a machete with them-clumsy, heavy, and frightening for those under his command, but very handy for opening those imp‘s in a hurry, or cutting out a hoochie site- as for you, if you don‘t already know, then you don‘t need one, rambo!


----------



## pte anthony (8 Feb 2004)

Take a gerber and leave the other ten at shacks


----------



## Roger (8 Feb 2004)

I alway‘s carried the smallest swiss army knife, the Gerber that you are suplied with is all you will ever need. If you want a combat knife, you are issued a bayonet and that is a very good fighting knife.

I also used to look at the guy‘s with brass knuckles and combat dagger and think what would the enemy think if they captured him. I know if I captured someone with brass nuckles I would hit him with it knowing he used it on a Canadian, and if he had special killing dagger I would be tempted to use it on him, thinking what he was planning on doing with it.


----------



## hoganshero (8 Feb 2004)

I used to carry a jump knife given to me by an airborne gunner and the gerber when I went to field. ... at least the first time. My unit(EW SQN) didn‘t go anywhere without trucks at the time. As a private I often had to drive... after sitting on it(the jump knife;in the sheath!) once I never took it again. A gerber up the rear hurts a lot less


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by scm77:
> [qb] I would probably just want a little knife for everyday use, cutting cord or rope etc.  If I was going into real combat I would want a USMC Combat knife or one of those similar K-Bars.  Even if you don‘t need it better safe then sorry. [/qb]


Ummm I always thought USMC combat knives was the K-Bar.


----------



## chrisf (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Enzo:
> [qb] You mean you‘re going to have to leave your Gukri Fighting Knife behind?? Go figure that eh [/qb]


I recall in highschool being questioned why I had a Gerber in my backpack...

"You realise we have a no tolerance policy on weapons right?"
"It‘s not a weapon, it‘s a tool."
"It‘s got a knife. It‘s a weapon."
"I could beat somone to death with a chair. Shall we all stand?"

The subject was then dropped and I was never bothered again.

In retrospect, I‘m surprised they didn‘t pack me off for counselling.


----------



## Lt.Poo (8 Feb 2004)

Well thanks every one but the truth is that I carry around 3 or 4 every were i go and they all are tool to me, I always find diffrent things they help me with.


----------



## winchable (8 Feb 2004)

Normally I carry my ninja death stars with me.
They shoot out from my sleeves, don‘t ask me how that‘s classified.

...as for my lightsaber...well I‘d really rather not get into that, what with the ongoing investigation.

Seriously though, a gerber will suffice and really is the handiest thing given the size.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Feb 2004)

Perhaps if you told us what knives you usually carry, and what daily tasks they perform to necessitate their presence, the forum could help you define what your realistic needs would in the service.

In my service, field and garrison, I have carried various knives; and for years I have been satisfied with the multi-tool and a small retractable blade utility knife. Belt knives often weren‘t worth their weight for the use they received.


----------



## Yeoman (8 Feb 2004)

really the gerber can get just about any job done that you need to. I carry a jumpmaster knife on me for widling the plastic covers off the telephone wirers, and widling wood for tent pegs, but other then that, the jm knife doesn‘t see much action.
I use to carry a knife that got nick named the "anti-tank" knife due to the sheer size of it, I should start carrying it again for giggles.
Greg


----------



## Lt.Poo (8 Feb 2004)

Well i have a Gerber chameleon that i use when i need to make a fine cut. I have my undercover when i need a strong blade. I have my skeleton when i need a seraded blade to cut ropes. and my $5 knife i use when i need a quick knife. I own 4 more but i never found a reason to carry them. i have my multi-tool for the plyers.


----------



## scm77 (8 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


K-Bar is a brand of knife.  They make the USMC combat knife.  They also have all kinds of others.


----------



## Slim (8 Feb 2004)

I recall in highschool being questioned why I had a Gerber in my backpack...

"You realise we have a no tolerance policy on weapons right?"
"It‘s not a weapon, it‘s a tool."
"It‘s got a knife. It‘s a weapon."
"I could beat somone to death with a chair. Shall we all stand?"

The subject was then dropped and I was never bothered again.

In retrospect, I‘m surprised they didn‘t pack me off for counselling. [/QB][/QUOTE]

Its about time someone stood up to those blankety-blank blanking peacenik teachers!!!!

Well done...However I would be cautious using that much common sence in one place.


----------



## mattoigta (9 Feb 2004)

haha right on, i was questioned about that EXACT same thing, and replied the same except i used textbook instead of chair. They then ASKED me to stop bringing it, i agreed - i didnt really need it anyway


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Lt.Poo:
> [qb] Does anyone know what is the allowed number of knifes your allowed to bring to training, everyday work, and to missions? [/qb]


Only what you are Issued!!!

No if‘s and or but‘s!!!!!!!!!!
   :threat: 

I DON‘T LIKE KNIVE"S !!  :sniper:  

ANY ONE WHO USE‘S A KNIVE OUT SIDE OF THE FORCE‘S IS A RAT!!


----------



## Infanteer (9 Feb 2004)

Lt. Poo,

Care to explain your screen name.  Considering your a 15 year old high school student, you are probably not entitled to use it and the questionable nature of its content will probably get you put on a **** list pretty quick.

I suggest you change it to something more appropriate in the "edit profile" menu.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Feb 2004)

> Does anyone know what is the allowed number of knifes your allowed to bring to training, everyday work, and to missions?


As many as you want, ive carried up to 3 and i know a few ppl that carry 3 also. I carry a gerber(multi tool), My crkt hammon ABC( face cutter As it been named) and a C5 knife, for cleaning my weapon and a scraper tool, basically a beat up knife.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (9 Feb 2004)

*fiddles with his Gerber* As soon as i find  the knife in this thing i‘m going to stab you!


----------



## kurokaze (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] Lt. Poo,
> 
> Care to explain your screen name.  Considering your a 15 year old high school student, you are probably not entitled to use it and the questionable nature of its content will probably get you put on a **** list pretty quick.
> ...


An Lt with captain‘s bars nonetheless.

Anyway I carry a combat knife attached to my webbing.  I find it easier to unsheath than the gerber (for when I need a knife) and I‘d use it in preference over the bayonet (mainly because I don‘t have to clean the **** thing and turn it in at the end of an ex!).

Which actually reminds me that I‘ve been forgetting my gerber at home these past few times, never even noticed.


----------



## big_johnson1 (9 Feb 2004)

Why is it that some people have to carry twenty knives with them whereever you go? We laughed at the dorks who had six knives strapped to them at all times.. I carry a Leatherman (hate the gerber) for the plyers/wirecutters, screwdrivers, files and can openers (help my trade).. I also have the Field Engineer knife (aka jump knife, whatever) on my belt for when I need a knife quickly and don‘t want to fiddle around with a multitool.. It is a pain to keep sharp, but that just makes it a great beater knife when you need one. I can‘t count how often I‘ve used it.. But then again, I don‘t carry it in civvies unless I‘m hiking or camping.


Chimo.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Feb 2004)

My CRKT, is Blade up in a Kydex holder, so All I have to do is pull down on the handle, If I get tangled etc. All the tention, The knife will never fall out.

All you see is about a Inch of the handle under my combat shirt.My daily carry knife when I Do.


----------



## portcullisguy (9 Feb 2004)

I don‘t mind sharing that I am not particularly a "knife guy" and under normal circumstances couldn‘t care less for them, but "on duty" I carry more than one.

I carry a 3" folding Cold Steel, attached to paracord, in my right pocket.  This is my main work knife, and I‘ve used to from everything from clearing a field of fire in front of a trench to opening things, cutting paracord and tape, etc.
It‘s easily accessible, and I‘ll never lose it, it‘s always there.

I carry a Leatherman (since I was never issued a Gerber), which of course has a knife in it.  But because it‘s not 1-hand operation like the Gerber, and it‘s in the back pouch under the cbt shirt, I only use it when I really need it, or one of the other tools.

Then there‘s the bayonet, when issued, which of course is for killing.  Since I haven‘t done any of that in the reserves, and hope I never have to, it doesn‘t get much use at all.

I suppose if I went on a tour, I would want a solid fighting knife, "just in case", and would consider one of the good K-Bar‘s or whatever.

I‘ve read books supposedly by SAS members who always claim to use some sort of Kurki or Gurka knife of some description, again tied to them with paracord.  Apparently this is the best thing ever for the jungle, you can chop wood, peel fruit, skin animals, etc., and I imagine it would do in self-defence in a pinch.  But I can‘t see carrying one in the CF.

Even if you said your knife WAS a weapon, I am pretty sure you are covered so long as you had authorization from a superior (which would be the case if it was issued anyway).  As a member of the CF, while carrying out your duties, you can legally possess any weapon you were required to or had a lawful excuse to.

This is similar to a peace officer, such as myself.  Just last week, my duties required me to seize a switchblade off a traveller who had declared it.  I had it with me for most of my shift until I handed it over to my superintendent to go into the vault.  And I was legally in possession of it the whole time.


----------



## Gunner (9 Feb 2004)

> Kurki


It is spelt Kukri and is pronounced "cook - rie".  I had this Nepalese guy telling my he wanted to give me a "Cookie" as a gift and I didn‘t know what the #)$* he was talking about until he pulled it out.  

It was a nice gift but unfortunately it was a "real" one.  One of the fellows on the tour got one with a weapon serial number on it.

I think I would prefer a basic machete in the jungle (longer blade).


----------



## Slim (9 Feb 2004)

When I was in the field alot I had a KBar attached to my web gear.

I found it a good knife for cutting twine and cam nets, beating in tent pegs, stripping WD1 wire for field phones and other odd jobs.

I have never used it to cut anyones throat or other "movie-like" uses. I also never wore the thing upside down on my yoke either.

A big knife is not required in the service 90% of the time. 

If you want to carry a sword then go join the SCA and get out of the forces because it‘s embarrassing for the rest of your buddies.

Strong thoughts on this one!!!

Slim


----------



## chrisf (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Scarlino:
> [qb] haha right on, i was questioned about that EXACT same thing, and replied the same except i used textbook instead of chair. They then ASKED me to stop bringing it, i agreed - i didnt really need it anyway [/qb]


I used it a lot for one of the courses I was doing at the time, so I had a reasonable excuse to carry.

And I was in a particularly bad mood that day. Actually, it was mostly because I was in a particularly bad mood


----------



## Franko (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Gunner:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I‘m surprised the Gurka would do such a thing. They are considered badges of honour to their unit.

Regards

BTW...when he drew it, did he do anything special?


----------



## Lt.Poo (9 Feb 2004)

ok well then. I would never expect to use any of my knifes as a weapon unless it was durring war times or if someone attacked me with one then i just might pull one out. and i‘m staying as Lt.Poo Cus During Our Air soft battles I‘m call that cus i say the word "poo" lots and i still dont care what you have to say about it. i‘m my own person. Stay out of my head! And you know what I HATE COPS!!!  :evil:


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Feb 2004)

Poo - I strongly suggest you modify your tone. New people are encouraged to watch and learn at first. Making a post that some may consider immature, then lipping off to a mod - is not a way to start off here. Just relax - and that‘s not a suggestion. Your cooperation is appreciated. We keep our posts polite and professional here - which is the way the Owners, and the majority of posters like it.


----------



## Slim (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Lt.Poo:
> [qb] ok well then. I would never expect to use any of my knifes as a weapon unless it was durring war times or if someone attacked me with one then i just might pull one out. and i‘m staying as Lt.Poo Cus During Our Air soft battles I‘m call that cus i say the word "poo" lots and i still dont care what you have to say about it. i‘m my own person. Stay out of my head! And you know what I HATE COPS!!!   :evil:  [/qb]


I think you need to grow up some...The people in this forum don‘t want to hear things like that.

There are also a number of police officers on this forum. What do you think that your language says to them, or to the rest of us about who you are!

You aren‘t old enough to have a reason to hate the police and are just spouting someone elses garbage!

Maybe you should listen for awhile rather than talk...


----------



## Lt.Poo (9 Feb 2004)

Well I Am Truly Sorry For My "Tone" and will try to keep it under control. But I will speak my own mind. Sorry if I Offended Anyone...


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Feb 2004)

Thanks


----------



## winchable (9 Feb 2004)

Also, even if you are a Lt. Poo in Airsoft, you‘re not a Lt in the CF. There are alot of officers who have worked (Alright, alright all jokes aside lads) to get to the rank of Lt and by calling yourself Lt. Poo you‘re making somewhat of a mockery of the rank and trivialising its meaning.

It‘s not a matter of trying either, it‘s a matter of doing otherwise you will find yourself in bad terms with just about everyone on this forum. (I‘m sure infanteer alone could refer you to quite a few threads for examples)


----------



## Gunner (9 Feb 2004)

> I‘m surprised the Gurka would do such a thing. They are considered badges of honour to their unit. Regards
> BTW...when he drew it, did he do anything special?


Hi Franko, 

The Nepalese soldiers are not Gurkha‘s.  AFAIK the term Gurkha only applies to those Nepalese serving with the British.  I‘ve only casually met gurkha‘s in Wainwright so I can‘t comment on them.

Gurkha Website 

Having said this, the kukri seems to be a traditional Nepalese weapon made world famous by the Gurkha‘s.  The Kurkri is a national symbol and I noticed that it is used to denote the ranks of officer and police within Nepal.

I asked the question as to whether I had to draw blood with it once I unsheathed it (which is how I found out it was a ceremonial kukri).  The fellow (Nepalese Major) seemed confused by my question. It seems to me he said that it wasn‘t required.

See the UK link on Kukri‘s  
Kukri 

I didn‘t notice any comments about having to draw blood.  Old military myth?


----------



## Gunner (9 Feb 2004)

Sorry I just noticed this comment on the above Kukri link.



> It is important to remember that the kukri is a tool of all work, at home in the hills and on active service it will be used for cutting wood, hunting and skinning, opening tins, clearing undergrowth and any other chore.  From this it is plain there can be no truth in the belief that a Gurkha must draw blood every time before he may return the kukri to its sheath.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Feb 2004)

Go back to playing airsoft, maybe when you get a set of tacks, you can play with the big boys....



> But I will speak my own mind. Sorry if I Offended Anyone...


As you are basically a non-factor here, no one cares what you have to say.  Shut your trap because you are on the launch pad as of now.


----------



## Marauder (10 Feb 2004)

A 15 year old punk whos balls haven‘t dropped with a knife fetish. Bet he‘s the popular kid at school. But I‘m sure his mommy Loves him.

I think I hear a flushing sound....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Feb 2004)

Reminds me of a guy we had on our boarding party course "claimed" he was with a gang in TO and learned how to knife fight on the streets. The unarmed combat instructor made an example of him by easily disarming and putting his own knife to the guys throat. My point if you are going to carry a knife as a weapon you better know how to use it.


----------



## Franko (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Gunner:
> [qb]
> I asked the question as to whether I had to draw blood with it once I unsheathed it (which is how I found out it was a ceremonial kukri).  The fellow (Nepalese Major) seemed confused by my question. It seems to me he said that it wasn‘t required.
> 
> I didn‘t notice any comments about having to draw blood.  Old military myth? [/qb]


Just making sure you were‘nt trying to pull a fast one here. You are correct...it‘s an urban myth. Most people don‘t know this.

I was with the Gurkha‘s a few days ago and a buddy of mine asked the same question...the Sgt looked at him as if he were insane...I smacked him   

Regards


----------



## Franko (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Lt.Poo:
> [qb]and i‘m staying as Lt.Poo Cus During Our Air soft battles I‘m call that cus i say the word "poo" lots and i still dont care what you have to say about it. i‘m my own person. Stay out of my head! And you know what I HATE COPS!!!   [/qb]


   The boy just ain‘t right

Regards


----------



## Gunner (10 Feb 2004)

> Just making sure you were‘nt trying to pull a fast one here.


Grasshopper, you have much to learn.   

Instead of checking up on us old guys, keep your focus on the young cadets and buffoons posing as JTF, Snipers, Airborne-Ninja‘s and the like.


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2004)

> Instead of checking up on us old guys, keep your focus on the young cadets and buffoons posing as JTF, Snipers, Airborne-Ninja‘s and the like.       [/QB]


Don‘t tell me we have MORE of those darn airborn ninja hanging around. Gotta watch those guys...the sneaky bunch!
  :evil:  

Oh, Lt Poo...speaking your mind is what got you into this mess in the first place...
...Think about it.


----------



## Franko (10 Feb 2004)

Grasshopper eh? At least I know my place...beside the monkey.

*BOW BEFORE YOUR MASTER!*







 

Regards

BTW...Methinks this thread needs a few jokes...seeing how there‘s a joker among us


----------



## Dan Gerous (10 Feb 2004)

I thought Batman killed the Joker in the first Batman movie.


----------



## Lt.Poo (10 Feb 2004)

ya thanks. and have you seen whats under my name? i agree with it. thanks alot. 
oh and i‘m ready for the CF you‘ll see i‘ll prove it or i‘ll leave and NO one will hear from me again.


----------



## D-n-A (10 Feb 2004)

I think most people will like the second part of that (leaving an not hearing from you again).


----------



## sgtdixon (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Kid On The Ramp With No Chute.:
> [qb] ya thanks. and have you seen whats under my name? i agree with it. thanks alot.
> oh and i‘m ready for the CF you‘ll see i‘ll prove it or i‘ll leave and NO one will hear from me again. [/qb]


Well Gents I think We have made the youngin cry...

Franko...too bad your overseas, you must try this delicious scotch, quite a wonderful malt it is   :blotto:    :dontpanic:


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> Just making sure you were‘nt trying to pull a fast one here. You are correct...it‘s an urban myth. Most people don‘t know this.
> 
> I was with the Gurkha‘s a few days ago and a buddy of mine asked the same question...the Sgt looked at him as if he were insane...I smacked him
> ...


Must be a Scotish thing!

GW


----------



## Franko (11 Feb 2004)

What brand?   

Regards


----------



## sgtdixon (11 Feb 2004)

Auchentoshan 18yr Single Malt, a nice smoky lowlands


----------



## Enzo (11 Feb 2004)

Scotch?? (Falls off chair running for favourite tankard).

As for "Chavez Chavez" over there, wtf? I leave this query about knives for carry and it disintegrates into some sort of ‘airsoft‘ competition?

Geez kid, you have to grow ‘em fore they‘ll drop, y‘know? Oh, maybe you don‘t quite know yet, no worries though little buddie, give it awhile.

Must suck not having D&D to play with to foster a sense of belonging these days eh? Oh well, go back to "Everquest" or whatever reinforcing medium you use to feel comfortable about yourself in the reassuring darkness of your parent‘s basement.

Cheers   

PS

You know that video games are intended for entertainment purposes only, riiight?


----------



## Franko (11 Feb 2004)

Missed your wit and pizazz Enzo....   

Regards


----------



## Slim (11 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Enzo:
> [qb] Scotch?? (Falls off chair running for favourite tankard).
> 
> As for "Chavez Chavez" over there, wtf? I leave this query about knives for carry and it disintegrates into some sort of ‘airsoft‘ competition?
> ...


Ah Enzo
 Hello Darling, where have you been? So elloquently put. I do hope he can keep himself from slicing up all of his computer cords in extreme agitation. 
  :evil:


----------



## Yes Man (12 Feb 2004)

Not to go too off topic, but if all goes well one Monday for me (PT test and aptitude test) I will have my BMQ and SQ over the summer.  Would it be a good idea to buy a knife or multi-tool before I go ?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (12 Feb 2004)

no, becuase they should issue you a multi tool.


----------



## GhostRecce (12 Feb 2004)

^this guy knows about knives. hah


----------



## Slumsofsackville (12 Feb 2004)

What I only have the face cutter and my multi tool, oops cant forget my bayonet


----------



## Enzo (13 Feb 2004)

Cheers fellah‘s.

I‘ll be here all week. Where‘d the kid go? I was just waking up


----------



## Korus (13 Feb 2004)

> JTF, Snipers, Airborne-Ninja‘s and the like


That‘s why I joined the Army.. I wanted to be a JTF-sniper-airborne-ninja.... 

ROTFL.. That‘s too good.


----------



## Franko (14 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Kid On The Ramp With No Chute.:
> [qb] ya thanks. and have you seen whats under my name? i agree with it. thanks alot.
> oh and i‘m ready for the CF you‘ll see i‘ll prove it or i‘ll leave and NO one will hear from me again. [/qb]


One can only hope.  :evil:  

Regards


----------



## Enzo (14 Feb 2004)

Kid‘s going 031 eh? Makes me wish my old warrant was still taking an interest in the lives of the youngsters who choose to play w/ guns.

Seriously, where‘d he go? I hope he isn‘t making a list, and checking it twice


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Feb 2004)

I don‘t think this lad will be going 031- I may be locking him up in cell 031.[oh and remember to yell "I hate cops" just BEFORE I close the door.]        CHEERS


----------



## Enzo (14 Feb 2004)

"I hate MIMES!" There, I said it and now I can bond with the kid.


----------



## Franko (14 Feb 2004)

Don‘t get too friendly Enzo.... 

He may think someone is tolerating him   

Regards


----------



## Enzo (15 Feb 2004)

He thinks??


----------



## Franko (15 Feb 2004)

I‘m giving him the benifit of the doubt, don‘t ask me why. I feel pity for small defensless, clueless animals.   

Regards


----------



## Jungle (15 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Kid On The Ramp With No Chute.:
> [qb] i‘ll leave and NO one will hear from me again. [/qb]


Why don‘t you save yourself, and us, the waste of precious resources and do that now...


----------



## Franko (15 Feb 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## Lexi (15 Feb 2004)

Tad harsh isn‘t it? :\


----------



## Enzo (15 Feb 2004)

Possibly, we don‘t choose the target, the target chooses us. I can‘t speak for anyone else, but I am frustrated with many things right now and so when a ‘psychobaby‘ pipes up; well it just pushes my buttons. So from my personal perspective, maybe I was included with something that could be considered harsh.

Having said that, if the "kid" feels that we were harsh, he‘s really going to be impressed when (if) he joins. I‘m certain the NCO‘s will make an impression upon him.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (15 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] I‘m giving him the benifit of the doubt, don‘t ask me why. I feel pity for small defensless, clueless animals.
> 
> Regards [/qb]


I like a poor defensless animal too...especially with a nice BBQ sauce *yumm yumm*


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Korus:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


when i joined they offered me a position on the Classified Top Secret Super Viper Commando‘s Team..

But i said where‘s the fun in that, when I could be Driving an ML up to meaford in the middle of February?       This kid seems like one of those real special ones.... 

and to answer the question at hand, I have the gerber(though i wish mine was the newer kind where the tools lock into place) and a i think its 3 inches at most, Gerber "Gator" folding utility knife. been in 5 years, and never needed anything more then those two things.

like the more experianced soldiers before me have already said. there is no need for the rambo commando knives.. though i do find alot of infanteers in hamilton seem to carry K-Bars. but they are also infantry.. im  a Log Op.. no need for one.


----------



## Slim (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Cpl Thompson:
> though i do find alot of infanteers in hamilton seem to carry K-Bars.  [/QB]


Like I said. I carried one...the darn things are virtually indestructable, a great work knife with a pommel you can pound tent pegs with and...if you break it the company will give you a new one for free (lifetime garuntee)

Beware those who wear them upside down and look for commando missions to go on...

Cheers 

Slim


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Feb 2004)

Some guys think they are cool and carry throwing knives but thats not cool. I carry throwing axes they are much more flashy and cool. A dagger only does 1d4 damage a throwing axe does 1d6!


----------



## Yes Man (21 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Some guys think they are cool and carry throwing knives but thats not cool. I carry throwing axes they are much more flashy and cool. A dagger only does 1d4 damage a throwing axe does 1d6! [/qb]


Ya but you can throw more a round if you specialize, and daggers have a faster speed factor.  (This only counts of course if you are a fighter).


----------



## Enzo (21 Feb 2004)

I carried a small Ewok with me, resourceful buggers, and in a pinch, they taste great.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Feb 2004)

Good to see other gamers out there lol.


----------



## tacsit (30 Jun 2004)

Reading through all the old threads here and lending my voice to some of them. WRT blades this is what I carry:

1.) Strider-Buck Tarani folding knife in my pants pocket
2.) Leatherman Wave on my riggers belt
3.) Ontario partially serrated RAT7 on my 2nd line
4.) Ontario RTAK on my RAID pack

I'll explain my reasoning here. The folding knife is easier to get to than the multi-tool and easier to open, as well as being tougher than the blade on the wave. It's my primary blade if I'm down to my 1st line for an E&E. The leatherman has a number of tools which are good to have, not just the blade, so I don't see it just as another blade. The RAT7 on my 2nd line is my fighting knife. Now that doesn't mean I'd only use it for sentry removal or the like, but to pry open ammo cans, slice through thicker things than my folder would be good for, etc. The RTAK is primarily a tool. Use it to clear trail, set up improvised field shelters, and yes, if it comes down to it, start hacking and slashing the enemy. Anybody here who thinks (for one reason or another) that a multi-tool and the POS bayonet (of which I've broken 3 during my TI) is enough in the field hasn't had much extended experience in a combat environment. I haven't, but I've carefully listened to those who have. Be surprised the number of times a good hefty fixed blade comes in handy in the field.


----------



## Gunnar (30 Jun 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> If you want to carry a sword then go join the SCA and get out of the forces because it's embarrassing for the rest of your buddies.
> 
> Strong thoughts on this one!!!
> 
> Slim



Hey Slim:  Just cuz you don't want your freaks doesn't mean that the SCA wants them.  It's one thing to play dress-up.  It's another to delude yourself.  Besides, a lot the SCA are Forces members already...they might want to be able to NOT see these people in their off hours...


----------



## Pugnacious (1 Jul 2004)

"I DON'T LIKE KNIVE"S !!      
ANY ONE WHO USE'S A KNIVE OUT SIDE OF THE FORCE'S IS A RAT!!"

Then I suggest you avoid any sort of Combat, or places that harsh words my be spoken. 
The real world is a very nasty pokie place, lots of sharp things.  ;D

Cheers!
P.


----------



## bossi (2 Jul 2004)

Hooray (for resurrecting this thread - it's so entertaining)!!!
Yup, I love our discussions of knives.
Sure, I carried quite a few ... because:
A.  It's always useful to have one when somebody else says "Does anybody have their knife/multi-tool?"
B.  It's always useful to have a knife when you want to cut something you can't chew through.
C.  Sometimes it's easier to carry an extra knife in your vest, so you don't have to fumble with/lift up your body armour, etc. in order to get at the knife on your trousers belt.
D.  Ditto for the pocket knife in the pocket of your combat shirt (sigh ...)
E.  It's a REAL pain when you lose your knife and you're so far away from home that it'll take two days to get back ...

Thus, I have (1) a simple folding knife in my combat shirt pocket, and (2) another disposable one in my vest
(it's a personal quirk, carrying my pocket knife in my shirt as compared to my trouser pocket, but ... I'd rather not tempt fate by carrying extremely hard, inanimate objects too close to certain parts of my anatomy ... enough said).
Ditto for my (3) multi-tool (i.e. one on my trouser belt loops so it doesn't fall into the shitter if my belt slips through the loops, and (4) another multi-tool in my vest in case I REALLY need it when I'm downtown or on a live fire picnic).
Of course, my (5) bayonet is on my vest, just in case I ever REALLY, REALLY, REALLY need it.
And, my (6) KFS used to be in my butt pack but until I get a "day/patrol pack" issued I keep it in the bottom of a cargo pouch on my vest (force of habit).


----------



## Pugnacious (2 Jul 2004)

I agree with you bossi, and I'm glad to hear about someone with some common sense on this issue,  as even though I'm still only a Civi, I can't understand the need for NOT brining a handy, and easy to get at knife.
Para cord is hard to chew through.  ;D

I have a small folding Kershaw, and a letherman tool thingy.  When I join and pass everything I'll leave my letherman at home for upgrading to the Gerber they will issue me.  Then I will add my little cold steel knife as my CO permits: 
http://www.coldsteel.com/38ck.html

This replaced my Ka-bar which ended up with a broken tip years back...my cold steel knife has been VERY reliable, and holds its edge well.

And of course I will have my issued Bayonet with my rifle.

If in the bush I'd ask if I could bring a machetti...why not? They work great at clearing paths, and such.

I just take offence to people in my earlier post that make it sound like anyone who has knives is some sort of serial killer. :-*

Cheers!
P.


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jul 2004)

Has anyone ever used that 10 dollar cat tanto offered on Sold Steels site? IT is a knife right? I've read through it a few times but maybe I'm missing something. Heres a link  http://www.coldsteel.com/92cat.html


----------



## Pugnacious (2 Jul 2004)

I'm not really sure.
"The CAT is made of 43% glass filled Zytel ¨ nylon, which has been UV and heat stabilized to be impervious to the elements."

Ah is that the handle..or the blade, or what..how do you sharpen Zytel?

"To complement the CAT's covert mission it is totally devoid of any and all markings which might give a clue to its point of origin."

Like this matters, and like the web site is a big secret from law enforvement (not).

"It can be taped, tied, or tucked away just about anywhere and since it's water-proof, it makes for a great hide out in the shower or bathtub!"

Must be an American fear...getting jumped in the shower. ;D
I have to say great knives, but the last few years the company has gone a little 'strange' in the advertising department...like who are they marketing to?

I just sent them and E-mail asking the first two questions, and will post the answers here when I get them.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2004)

I heard a funny story in a meal line once. A guy was down on an exercise with the Yanks. Anyway, he bungled up, and got himself captured. They tied him up in a room and left him. Well, he got at his gerber, and promptly cut himself up. Turns out the yanks didn't think to look for anything smaller than eight inches. After getting out, he got out of the room, snuck through the abse, and administratively 'killed' ten of the Americans in the camp with his Gerber before making his escape.

You don't need a huge knife to do damage. Hell, I'd hate to be on the receiving end of the Gerber's pliers, if driven hard enough. That having been said, though, if my unit allows it, I hope to carry a 5" survival/hunting knife with me on FTXs. It's got one of those survival kits inside the pommel; compass, matches (though I have those anyway), fishing hooks, etc. Though I envision not too much need to use it, I'd rather have it than not if someone needs something bigger than a gerber blade. I'm not about to go learning how to throw the thing or anything, though...


----------



## excoelis (4 Jul 2004)

You can carry a 'spare' knife your whole career and only ever need it once - but you'll be damn glad you had it if it saves your life.

I have tons of knives of all different shapes and sizes - they are tools.   As I believe has already been mentioned - knives/guns/crossbows don't kill people - people kill people.   Don't carry a knife if you aren't prepared to deal with the consequences of using it.   Don't carry your tool that is intended for 'duty' if you aren't on duty.   For God's sake don't ever carry your pocket knife to the bar when you're drinking.   I've studied martial arts on and off for my entire adult life.   I would rather be stabbed defending a knife attack empty handed, than try to explain how I cut down my assailant without so much as a scratch to myself.   For what it matters,   I learned the same lesson fighting empty handed - THE HARD WAY!!!

Anyway, before I ramble off topic for too long:

I carry a one-hand opener in my pocket for the convenience, and also during rope cutting tasks and such.   After all, you can't always let go of that which you wish to cut.   I've owned various types of Spyderco, an Ernie Emerson CQC7, an Applegate/Fairbairn folder, a couple of Benchmade, and others that don't rate honourable mention.   I have a lot of non-clip folders too.   Swiss Army, Cold Steel w/ San Mai blade, etc....... 

The DH Russell JM/Engineer/Pioneer issued knife is the authorised knife for JM drills for the simple reason that it has a protective security flap that prevents accidental loss and such during the jostling and high winds during door checks etc.....plus, who wants an exposed knife brushing against their chute and eqpt as the JM works his way up/down/around the jumpers during ground and air checks?   As was stated, it doesn't hold a very good edge, but hey, it's free and exchangeable.

Leatherman Wave - much better than any Gerber in my opinion.   I like having the blades and saws on the outside of the handle and not having to unfold the pliers to get a blade out.   Another true story:   One of the my Instructors on mountain school broke his femur in an ATV roll-over. He was trying to make his way up a really steep grade to the base of a rock face and recover some eqpt.   We got there and had to stabilise and evacuate by mountain stretcher.   I used the saw on my Leatherman to cut down and prune the splint for his leg.   Worked in a pinch - worked well.

I carry a short machete with blackie collins handle vertically mounted behind the frame of my ruck.   It has come in handy over many years be it desert, winter, or jungle type terrain.   The best part is it requires no special rigging for jumping.   It didn't come with a sheath, so I cut down one of the issue sheaths and sealed the bottom.   The clincher - if I ever had too, I would be more than happy to use it as a weapon.   I'm sure it would work quite well.   I think the think only cost me 15 or 20 bucks in the early '90s and it is still in service.

The Cold Steel SRK has been mentioned and IMO is an excellent low cost knife.   Carbon V will rust if not taken care of, or if taken in the salt, but it can hold a wicked edge.   Te best part is you can hammer and pry all day with the damn thing, you will have a hard time breaking the tip.   I have the Recon Tanto also but have never had call to use/carry the damn thing.


----------



## Pugnacious (4 Jul 2004)

Great post excoelis! 

Good advice, and your escape story had me on the edge of my seat.
Cheers!
P.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jul 2004)

Ok wiithout stating the bleedin obvious here, the difference between how many knives excoelis (nice story btw) carries compared to mr nintendowannabe who started all this how many pages ago is kind of clear.

It's a tool if you know how to use and can see a need to use it, carry it. if not why bother.

Like most around here I carried a multi tool (and before that a simple swiss army knife) and sometimes a larger one on my webbing (K-Bar) because sometimes it came in handy. Although as noted usually being abused pounding in tent pefg an whatever.

These days on my infrequent walks in the woods I still carry something useful depending on where I'm going and what I'm doing. Sometimes it can be a useful toy to have if the situation warrants it.  Like excoelis my spidey sense works now and then, and when it does I'm kind of glad that what I want/need is close at hand and not gathereing dust back in my hall closet. 

Me I'm still chuckling over the fact some anti social wannabe comess on a site wihere more than one law enforcement type has been known to lurk  and states he hates cops and brags about walking around carrying concealed wpns. Yeah this should be fun to watch.


----------



## buglog1 (8 Jul 2004)

Not so much on the number of knives...but this past weekend I was in T.O. and picked up the Gerber AR 3.5 BB.  Not a shappy little blade.  Pretty good deal at a surplus place north of Wellesley on Yonge.  The old Greek guy behind the counter was great...but the man's wife knew how to negotiate.  Hot Damn!

Cheers,

PE


----------



## bossi (9 Jul 2004)

Glad to see common sense prevailing, and a general consensus shared
(i.e. that knives are a tool, after all, and as we all know from experience at zero dark thirty ... there's no such thing as "too many tools" when you're a gazillion lightyears away from the nearest Canadian Tire or Home Depot store ... which reminds me of something an engineer taught me:  a dime and a pair of Vice Grips makes a handy substitute for a screwdriver when you've got to tighten a clamp in your car engine on your way home from the Brunswick House in Toronto ... and, as for my own Escape and Evasion exercise true story ... they forgot to check my pockets for ... my pistol ... and when the Green Beret lunged for it I accidentally cut him for several stitches in the face ... which just goes to show you that knives aren't the only things with sharp edges ... chuckle!!!)


----------



## Pugnacious (9 Jul 2004)

Is this capture, and evasion stuff in basic training?
Like are we going to have to keep one eye open for a lurking officers dressed as a Ninjas or something?
It sounds kind'a fun.
;D
Cheers!
P.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2004)

You don't want to see Bossi in his nija suit, trust me. ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jul 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You don't want to see Bossi in his nija suit, trust me. ;D



*shudder*


----------



## Slim (10 Jul 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You don't want to see Bossi in his nija suit, trust me. ;D



Bossi-San

Is it true that you have to spend 20 years becoming a ninja? And that you can hang upside down for hours on end, or that you can... ;D

Slim


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (12 Jul 2004)

Oh man, this has been one of the funniest topics i've read in so long,  ;D lol, not to mention the topic has changed a few times, oh well, my 2 cents, how could you need anything bigger than a few inch blade? and you shouldn't need more than two should you? and to the kid on the ramp with no chute, do me a favor and jump off....head first...with every single ninja sword, axe, stars etc, although i guess i owe you one for all the laughs i got out of this


----------



## commando_wolf63 (12 Jul 2004)

Other than a bayonet when it was a part of training or an exercise I carried my trusty C5. Other fellows who were in the N Sask R carried various forms of knives. Even after my entering the Reg Forces my C5 was at my side while on duty.  As for the Reservists who were in high school  one of the boys in my unit told his teacher his ball point pen could be used as a weapon. He left his C5 at home while in school for the remainder of the school yr.


----------



## Pugnacious (12 Jul 2004)

I found this interesting site:
http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/equipment/knives.htm

The title says it all "edged tools".

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Jinxed (16 Dec 2005)

So speaking of knives, anyone else have the C5 knife?  I was issued it but it never came out of the KFS holder until I actually turned in my webbing.  Found it really difficult to open and dull as heck  :-\

As for knives...Gerber and a $19 folding knife.  All I need.  Gerber mainly for the tools OTHER than the knives.  I'm a Sig so if I wanted to hurt someone I'll just poke them with the antenna on a manpack and transmit.  

I'm trying to learn how to throw throwing knives though (interest, not intending to walk around with a bandolier of throwing knives).  Someone posted about Knifezone and I thank them for that...so much cheaper.  I was intending to practice with these http://www.weaponmasters.com/?ID=WEAPONS&SORT=&ITEM=PA-3120  but the shipping is like $56.  Anyone know where I can get these within Canada at an even lower price than Knifezone?  Most sites I find are American.

Thanks.

Also, in terms of collecting, has anyone found an M9 bayonet cheaper than the ~200 bones most places ask for?  I mean a good one, not a Chinese knockoff that costs $5.


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Dec 2005)

Lt.Poo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what is the allowed number of knifes your allowed to bring to training, everyday work, and to missions?



You are allowed 10 knives on your person at any one time - be it in training, everyday work, or missions. Only one of the knives may be a sword and the sword cannot exceed 1 metre in blade length and 3 inches in blade width. Being a multicultural force, this blade limit does not apply to members of ethnicities with a scimitar tradition. The sheath may be hand-tooled leather, but cannot be studded with metal as there have been hazards found when such sheaths were used by aircrew to carry their swords. The sword, if carried at all, must be razor sharp and semi-annual testing of each member's sword on an unsuspecting goat ensures that this standard is enforced. The sword itself cannot be gaudy or overly ornamental, as this is fruity and is unbecoming a CF member. 

JTF2 are exempt from such limitations on their swords and can carry metal-studded sheaths, 2-metre claymores, or swords like that guy from Soul Calibre.  The current trend in swords amongst the JTF2 are those chromed spikey-jobs one finds in goth-esque head shops. Aside from pagers, beards, and exotic kit, this is another easy way of identifying JTF2 members.




 :


----------



## Danjanou (16 Dec 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> You are allowed 10 knives on your person at any one time - be it in training, everyday work, or missions. Only one of the knives may be a sword and the sword cannot exceed 1 metre in blade length and 3 inches in blade width. Being a multicultural force, this blade limit does not apply to members of ethnicities with a scimitar tradition. The sheath may be hand-tooled leather, but cannot be studded with metal as there have been hazards found when such sheaths were used by aircrew to carry their swords. The sword, if carried at all, must be razor sharp and semi-annual testing of each member's sword on an unsuspecting goat ensures that this standard is enforced. The sword itself cannot be gaudy or overly ornamental, as this is fruity and is unbecoming a CF member.
> 
> JTF2 are exempt from such limitations on their swords and can carry metal-studded sheaths, 2-metre claymores, or swords like that guy from Soul Calibre.   The current trend in swords amongst the JTF2 are those chromed spikey-jobs one finds in goth-esque head shops. Aside from pagers, beards, and exotic kit, this is another easy way of identifying JTF2 members.
> 
> ...



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

